
Article from the CISO of the parent company of Ashley-Madison, two years in - canadev
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ruby-two-years-later-matthew-maglieri/
======
justtopost
Is this an ad for ashley madison, or this guys relentless and ethically
dubious pursuit of certifications? Either way, no real substance, just some
bragging and a list, with few details of actual security.

